# Best Micro Motor



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have an 18T....my local track is thinking of trying them out for carpet oval. What would be a good choice for a motor without going to Brushless?

Thanks,
BAR 26


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Another thing is, what kind of set-up would i use for an RC18T for Oval? (flat carpet)


----------



## theplanethobbys (Mar 12, 2006)

Why do you want to change the motor?


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I plan on getting a F/T 18T, and it doesn't come with a motor, and instead of buying one, and finding out i will have to buy another, i would rather just buy the better one in the first place lol


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i know the orion baja motor is fast, but i don't know about carpet oval.


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

I ran the orion big block and it ran just as fast as my brushless if you gear it right


----------



## Tc3manus (Sep 25, 2001)

I bought a Reedy Mini-Max modified when i bought my F/T 18T and it worked great until it let the magic smoke out and melted the endbell during a race. The Orion Baja is basicly the same motor and works great too. I ran one of them after the Reedy. I now have a Mamba brushless system for it and it works even better.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

trinity 16 or 14 t cobalt or reedy 19 or 17 t mini mod. off road id stay brushed ..oval is going to depend on a few things.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i kno u don't want to go brushless, but i was practicing carpet oval once. and a little boy had an rc18t, and was smoking my evader st. he was running a mamba brushless system and still had great control.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah the mamba comp x is just completely wicked fast,


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

david18t said:


> ........ off road id stay brushed ..oval is going to depend on a few things.



Just curious why you'd stay with a brushed motor if running offroad.

RC


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen people run the mamba brushless system on dirt, It didnt seem to be to bad, but it all depends on how you set the truck up.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

most of what i see in tight places a brushed motor drives better. at a couple off road tracks where i have been the brushed drivers usually win. now i have seen the race jeremy kortz ran at the east coast nats he was wicked fast but for the most part from what i see/tried as far as driveability brushed is better. at 1/18 offroad nats fastest car was brushed going by laps. (i know it was carpet but is an example still)


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

i race with BAR 26 and i have an rc 18t with the mamba comp x kit that i bought and i had it at our track and it was fun and i think we could handle when its one person at a time on the track but when ya get 3 or 4 on the track i dont know if we could run it or not but i would be willing to try it but its more money to. so i think thats why the people at our track wanna run brushed


----------



## Mini-tbasher (May 17, 2006)

If u go with a mamba dont get the mamba comp. X pakg. because it is just way too powerful for the oval , it just gets killed if you hit a wall at all but great offroad.


----------

